# Kissing



## Amy (May 27, 2009)

Who here is a fridget?


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

...a what?
whats a fridget...


----------



## Niall (May 27, 2009)

Amy said:
			
		

> Who here is a fridget?


You


----------



## Thunder (May 27, 2009)

...wtf


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

....What?


----------



## Niall (May 27, 2009)

I don't know what it means but i just said you


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

she means Fridged - Reluctant to Kiss or do anything with partner/girlfriend.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 27, 2009)

Fridget

Someone afraid to kiss the same or opposite sex... or someone who's never been kissed by the same or opposite sex.


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

You don't know what a fridget is?


Are any of ye from Ireland?


----------



## KingofHearts (May 27, 2009)

I just answered it ^


----------



## Niall (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> You don't know what a fridget is?
> 
> 
> Are any of ye from Ireland?


I'm from Ireland!


----------



## Tyrai (May 27, 2009)

Sometimes I don't feel its a fear of kissing the opposite/same sex. 

I sometimes think its a slight fear of others seeing you or what others may think. :]


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I just answered it ^


Down here in Cork being a fridget isn't what you said!


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Sometimes I don't feel its a fear of kissing the opposite/same sex.
> 
> I sometimes think its a slight fear of others seeing you or what others may think. :]


^^


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

Niall said:
			
		

> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your too young Niall!


Get Colm to explain It to you!


(doubt he will though)


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> Niall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you just kindly explain to us what it means?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

It's kissing using your tongue!


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Fridget
> 
> Someone afraid to kiss the same or opposite sex... or someone who's never been kissed by the same or opposite sex.


^^ 
This


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> It's kissing using your tongue!


making out? wow, people really have different terms.....


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

They use friget as the term in the UK too.


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

we call it scoring or meeting!


the term fridget is if you have scored with someone!


----------



## KingofHearts (May 27, 2009)

I've honestly never heard of this term before in my life.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2009)

if thats really what a fridget is...then yes i am


----------



## Amy (May 27, 2009)

I am too!


----------



## FITZEH (May 27, 2009)

I know who hellen wants score with though...


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> They use friget as the term in the UK too.


...They do? I've never heard it and I've lived in the UK my whole life...


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I know who hellen wants score with though...


ZoMG!


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well down where I live they use it all the time.


----------



## Tyrai (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> we call it scoring or meeting!
> 
> 
> the term fridget is if you have scored with someone!


Scoring with someone usually means more then kissing.


----------



## FITZEH (May 27, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The person is on TBT

I know Helen


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:3 It is one of two people! I shall PM!


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, this is hot gossip.
Tell tell tell!!
Nah I'm joking you don't have to.


----------



## Amy (May 27, 2009)

You spelt her name wrong! 


And who?


Well answer


----------



## FITZEH (May 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coughPM MEcough


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

Ok lol. xD.


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I know who hellen wants score with though...


who?


SAY IT!   


Bet yeah don't no!


----------



## RichAcFan (May 27, 2009)

I am not a fridget. 
I have kissed and been kissed by the opposite sex.


----------



## RichAcFan (May 27, 2009)

oops double post.


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

At 11 years old?


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He won't tell you because he knows I'll kick his ass!


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

He hasn't told me anything..


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll tell me!
jklol


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

RichAcFan said:
			
		

> I am not a fridget.
> I have kissed and been kissed by the opposite sex.


have you scored with someone?


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> RichAcFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doubt it.
Bit too young I think.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never too young ;D


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.


I think she thinks we are talking biut kissing?


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

She's probably talking about littles ones on the cheek.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> She's probably talking about littles ones on the cheek, not Conor style ones where they are full on  XD


-_-

I'm not sure what the topic of this thread actually is...


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

Read the title.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 27, 2009)

When you give me k-k-k-k-kisses. ♥

Baby its so delicious! ♥


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

Yea, no kisses for me...


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

go to the start and read all the posts!


then you will figure
out!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

Yea, i've never scored with anyone... It might be a while...


----------



## Ciaran (May 27, 2009)

Ha!

Come to Dublin, we have competitions to see who can get the most meets before the discos end. The record is around 40 I think...


*40 is the record for a person I know


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Ha!
> 
> Come to Dublin, we have competitions to see who can get the most meets before the discos end. The record is around 40 I think...
> 
> ...


thats mean on all the people that person scored with!


it probably the same here


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yea, i've never scored with anyone... It might be a while...


Yeah same here. Won't be awhile for me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean no one wants to.


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll find sum1


----------



## Ciaran (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werent you with someone a while back???


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

I've kissed. Many many times  Also I've made out (with tounge <3)

I love kissing. It's so stupid how people think its gross. You never know how awesome it is until it actually happens.

AND NO YOUR DAD/MOM DOES NOT COUNT.


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah same with me...no one wants to kiss me either


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Rockman! (May 27, 2009)

I feel like to making out with a cute girl right now ...
<small>And by cute, I mean _SMEXY_.</small>


----------



## Ciaran (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you said you had a gf, and you blew it with her in drama class???


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

oh she means like a freeze? Freeze - A person that wont have anything todo with kissing/touching


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no...


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I feel like to making out with a cute girl right now ...
> <small>And by cute, I mean _SMEXY_.</small>


Sorry Rockman but Flannery isn't real.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES!


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> oh she means like a freeze? Freeze - A person that wont have anything todo with kissing/touching


What?


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as it pains me to say it...she isn't.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

Why the hell would anybody not want to kiss/touch their boyfriend/girlfriend? 

I'm all over my boyfriend.


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

Lol i was abouut in grade 3 or 4 when i actually first tounge kissed xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 27, 2009)

Flannery is not cute nor  smexy .


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Why the hell would anybody not want to kiss/touch their boyfriend/girlfriend?
> 
> I'm all over my boyfriend.


are you clingy?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

The only thing I have is an over obsessive stalker that won't leave me alone... I am NOT kissing her. I would rather never be kissed than kiss her. @_@


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

xD i hate clingy guys i used to be clingy


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I'm definately NOT clingy, I didn't mean I'm  all over him everytime we hang out. When we're together and doing 'stuff' I'm all over him. 

EDIT: I'll admit I used to be clingy but I'm not anymore


----------



## fitzy (May 27, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> oh she means like a freeze? Freeze - A person that wont have anything todo with kissing/touching


A friget is different. A friget is someone who hasn't 'made out' yet. (In Ireland)


----------



## Rockman! (May 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Flannery is not cute nor  smexy .


You take that back.

As much as I want to make out with Flannery ...
I actually don't.

I meant a REAL GIRL in REAL LIFE who looks REALLY SMEXY.


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lol i was abouut in grade 3 or 4 when i actually first tounge kissed xD


that would make you how old?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just say the regular word...

I'd go through what I look for in a girl, but no one would care... ^^;


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The only thing I have is an over obsessive stalker that won't leave me alone... I am NOT kissing her. I would rather never be kissed than kiss her. @_@


Awh that sucks

How does she stalk you? Like, what does she do?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

I kinda laame, i dont let guys touch me unless im comfortable with themm..
And my longest kiss is like 2 seconds.. xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grabs my as* at school

always tries to hang around with me


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's k
u can yuuse my showlder to crai on wonce u find owt flannery izint reel


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh there used to be a guy like that in my freshman year. He never left me alone. I knew he liked me but he didn't start bothering me until my friend told him I liked him which I NEVER did.


----------



## Rockman! (May 27, 2009)

I already know Flannery isn't real.

I wouldn't mind making out with ... <small>Megan Fox</small> ...


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhhhhh   i unno im in grade 9 and im 14 u do the math i just got home from school and the last class was math


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I already know Flannery isn't real.
> 
> I wouldn't mind making out with ... <small>Megan Fox</small> ...


Lol.
Im a girl & im totally straightt 
but who wouldnt want to make out with her? xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I already know Flannery isn't real.
> 
> I wouldn't mind making out with ... <small>Megan Fox</small> ...


Can't wait til you find out she's Photoshopped
Or is she?

It's k, don't depress yourself with these emotions.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

3rd grade = 8-9 years
4th grade = 9-10 years


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2009)

Umm.... I guess.


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is she the pink chick in his sig?


----------



## DirtyD (May 27, 2009)

I have sex almost nightly... No I'm not fridged


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> 3rd grade = 8-9 years
> 4th grade = 9-10 years


LOL im dirty little 8-10 year old


----------



## Rockman! (May 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop pushing me down.

I've never actually made out before but I have gotten a kiss on the lips from my girlfriend.
It was my bday gift.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I already know Flannery isn't real.
> 
> I wouldn't mind making out with ... <small>Megan Fox</small> ...


I'm right with you on that one.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
no she's from transformers.. ya know the movie.


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanna mebs send me a picture?


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

Since someone mentioned sex... < I'm also not a... virgin


----------



## Rockman! (May 27, 2009)

Girl in my sig = Flannery
Megan Fox = Girl from Transformers the Movie


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

Isn't Flannery from Pokemon?


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Since someone mentioned sex... < I'm also not a... virgin


YOU DIRTY LITTLE W**** lol JK <3


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Girl in my sig = Flannery
> Megan Fox = Girl from Transformers the Movie


 :r  ..... if i was lez DAMM megan! ... and Flannery is next LOL


----------



## Rockman! (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Isn't Flannery from Pokemon?


Yes she is.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok I was j/w cuz she looked so familiar.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL THIS FO SHO! xD


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Since someone mentioned sex... < I'm also not a... virgin


how can you almost not be a virgin?

you either are or aren't


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I was almost not a virgin.

Read my post again.


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my bad!


but aren't you ike 13?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

I'm still a virgin.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16 
I'm a sophmore in highschool.


----------



## Amy (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Since someone mentioned sex... < I'm also not a... virgin


how old r u!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you live in america?


i live in the leprachaun land! (ireland)


are you pregnant?


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I live in the U.S.

And nope I'm not pregnant. Haven't sex'd in a couple of weeks and I would know by now if I was pregnant cuz I took a preggo ttest.


----------



## DirtyD (May 27, 2009)

Actually if it was a couple weeks ago, it is possible you are preg and dont know it yet.  The test wouldnt immediately tell you.  *laughs and shakes head*  kids


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always use those  condamms


----------



## KingofHearts (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I'll be smooching again soon. =D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pfft but you cant feel anything with a condom.. xDD
lololjk

I wouldnt know anywayys xD


----------



## DirtyD (May 27, 2009)

Condoms aren't a sure way either to not get preg.  There are 2 sure ways I know of.

I have had several friends who have kids and they were on Bcontrol & used condoms


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

This is getting awkward... oh dear, it's jen...


----------



## KingofHearts (May 27, 2009)

I'm still a virgin... and proud!


----------



## DirtyD (May 27, 2009)

I'm not and very proud lol but I'm at least twice most of the ages here


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Actually if it was a couple weeks ago, it is possible you are preg and dont know it yet.  The test wouldnt immediately tell you.  *laughs and shakes head*  kids


I didn't take it right after I had sex. I took it a couple days ago... >_>


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

I'm 12 so obviously I'm still a virgin!


But i'm not a fridget!


----------



## DirtyD (May 27, 2009)

I am saying it might not show up in a couple weeks.  It would depend on your cycle.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> I'm 12 so obviously I'm still a virgin!
> 
> 
> But i'm not a fridget!


I know people who are 12 and not a virgin...

Scary world out there...


----------



## Amy (May 27, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> I'm 12 so obviously I'm still a virgin!
> 
> 
> But i'm not a fridget!


^^wat helen said^^


----------



## coffeebean! (May 27, 2009)

ololo

i haerd there was chatter bout sekcs?
olol


----------



## Rockman! (May 27, 2009)

I'm 17 and I'm a virgin.


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ololo
> 
> i haerd there was chatter bout sekcs?
> olol


LULZ coffeh u were all like    then u hears about secs and u were all like  B)  B)  B)  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Amy (May 27, 2009)

im 12 and im a virgin


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

Amy said:
			
		

> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thoght you were a fridget?


----------



## Rockman! (May 27, 2009)

How did we go from kissing to ... virginity?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

14&virgin


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

I Lmfao'd at the off topicness.


----------



## Helen (May 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> How did we go from kissing to ... virginity?


dunno!


weird!


----------



## coffeebean! (May 27, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

I was like ._.
Then I was like ._.
AND OMG THEN I WAS LIKE ._.


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chhhea all right then   <3


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I kinda laame, i dont let guys touch me unless im comfortable with themm..
> And my longest kiss is like 2 seconds.. xD


2 secs gabbz???
u disappoint meh *shakes head*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 27, 2009)

Fridge partah?


----------



## Princess (May 27, 2009)

Not me..


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2009)

lmao at all the 12 year olds saying:
Im a virgin


----------



## Princess (May 27, 2009)

Weffy said:
			
		

> lmao at all the 12 year olds saying:
> Im a virgin


xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

Weffy said:
			
		

> lmao at all the 12 year olds saying:
> Im a virgin


lol yea


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Weffy said:
			
		

> lmao at all the 12 year olds saying:
> Im a virgin


Lolyeah Matteh. Person-I-Have-Never-Seen-Before


----------



## KingofHearts (May 27, 2009)

I'm 19 and a virgin. =D


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2009)

How is being 12 obvious that you're a virgin?

My friend lost her virginity when she was 11 and yes it WAS real sex.


----------



## Anna (May 27, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> How is being 12 obvious that you're a virgin?
> 
> My friend lost her virginity when she was 11 and yes it WAS real sex.


srsly!?

ewwwww

no offense to her but that is pretty bad.


----------



## robo.samurai (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The only thing I have is an over obsessive stalker that won't leave me alone... I am NOT kissing her. I would rather never be kissed than kiss her. @_@


sadly same here


----------



## Helen (May 28, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem except It was a guy


That was the worst week of my life!


----------



## Nightray (May 28, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Yeah I'll be smooching again soon. =D


A girl or a guy?  =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2009)

Helen said:
			
		

> robo.samurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been going on the whole school year. She's a seventh grader also. @_@


----------



## Joe (May 28, 2009)

LMAO. 
AMY. 
FRIDGET IS LIKE AN IRISH WORD. 
THIS SERIOUSLY MADE ME LAUGH. XD


----------



## Helen (May 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> LMAO.
> AMY.
> FRIDGET IS LIKE AN IRISH WORD.
> THIS SERIOUSLY MADE ME LAUGH. XD


But they use the term 'fridget' in the U.K


----------



## SamXX (May 28, 2009)

Never been kissed :'(

I have a stalker also.


----------



## Amy (May 28, 2009)

ya they do ha ha joe!!!


----------



## KCourtnee (May 28, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bleive eit or not she's still with that guy and she's 17. Nobody thought they would last. Not even me. But they have. They have broken up 2 times though but that was 2 years ago. 

And how is sex gross? It's how you were made.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 28, 2009)

Lol i was talking about sexx today and these 6thgraders looked at me and were likee "EWW!" xD
i was laughingg soo much xDD


----------



## KingofHearts (May 28, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A guy of course. Why would you even ask if I'd smooch a girl?


----------



## fitzy (May 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Lol i was talking about sexx today and these 6thgraders looked at me and were likee "EWW!" xD
> i was laughingg soo much xDD


lol I hate when lil' kids do that! xDD


----------



## Nightray (May 28, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno.. I forgot that thing about you xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 28, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it hilarious xD
It's soo funny to see their reactions at my school..
and my school is like.. sexx sexx sexx.. xD
The little dorkks dont even kno what goes down on our side of the skewl.. xD


----------



## Tyrai (May 28, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its "Ewww" because she lost her virginity at such a young age. Some people are just stupid or desperate at that age, or maybe they do it for bragging rights; "Oh yeah, I had sex last night. It was awesome!" etc.

But I like how the entire thread shifted from kissing to sex.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 28, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well she lost it just to loose it. Not very smart but it's awsum that she's still with the guy.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I have sex almost nightly... No I'm not fridged


Nice.
I can see that by your sideburns.


----------



## Anna (May 29, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> LMAO.
> AMY.
> FRIDGET IS LIKE AN IRISH WORD.
> THIS SERIOUSLY MADE ME LAUGH. XD


No we use it in England to :L


----------

